# Is there a difference between smoothie maker and juicer



## alisondozon (Sep 26, 2018)

We decided to buy a smoothie maker and my wife ordered 1 on the net. well it came today and it is an l"quip 110.5 model and it says that it is a juicer.

I don't know but to me, a smoothie drink is different from a juice drink.

am I right in assuming that a smoothie has the pulp of the fruit /veg finely grated and still in the drink [ no waste] but a juicer just extracts the juice and discards the pulp as waste.

Thanks in advance

I don't want to use it in case this is the case then we will return it for a smoothie maker


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Emilie is correct about the differences between juicers and smoothie makers. I wouldn't put too much stock in how it is named. Companies often seem to arbitrarily name things sometimes. Look at your machine. Ultimately smoothie machines are just high powered blenders. Is that what this is? Or does it have a system for separating the liquid from the pulp? If the second is the case then it is a juicer. If it just looks like a blender then it is probably just a smoothie maker.


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

The juicer I use has a different accessory you can swap in to turn it into a smoothie maker.

Basically, the juicer mode uses an extremely fine sieve, while the smoothie mode use a medium sieve to let through more pulp.


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

I bought one of those manual juicers at the store the other day for $.99. Works great. If I want to juice other fruit such as strawberries, raspberries, blueberries, watermelon etc, I hit em with an immersion blender and press through a fine metal mesh strainer if I want the juice with no pulp. If I want pulp for a smoothie, I don't use the strainer.

Total cost of production: Less than $3.00(us) - not counting the cost of the fruit.


----------



## alisondozon (Sep 26, 2018)

Where is Emilie's post?

Pete, need a suggestion. 
l"quip 110.5 is a juice maker that's what my wife ordered. But we want a smoothie maker.
Would you plz suggest me some good model of a smoothie maker.


----------



## steadyguy (Apr 25, 2013)

I make smoothies using a Vitamix blender. Other, higher powered, blenders will do a fine job as well. There are many choices with Vitamix, not as familiar with other brands.


----------



## jimmer (Dec 4, 2016)

Ineeded a heavy duty blender for grinding ginger, so I got a $250 Waring from our local restaurant supply. I couldn't stand the noise and vibration, so I took it back and got the $375 variable speed Prep X and fell in love. Quieter, more powerful, and overall a much better feel.

I'd thought that Waring was overpriced but can truly feel a difference. It's in the class of blenders that can make soup by cooking the contents through friction of the blades, in a very short time.

I've read reviews that says the Waring is better than the Vitamix but I really can't say, I've never used a Vitamix.


----------



## Dave_Bolder (Mar 5, 2019)

Based on my experience, a juicer is completely different than a smoothie maker. A juicer will actually extract all the liquid in any fruit, wither its an apple, carrots or watermelon. While the the smoothie maker is almost a blender where you add all your preferable fruits with some ice & water/milk.

A juicer will look something like this:










And a smoothie maker will look like this:










I hope my answer helps, let me know if you have any questions please.


----------

